# Router Table plans



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Having just bought an Incra system and a Rockler offset router table, I am finding I need to build a router table base. My wife is tired of holding it up and it isn't a steady way to use it.

I am sure there are thread on this forum for such plans, but I can't seem to find any.

Does anyone have plans for a nice router table. My table top is 24 x 32.

Thanks for the help.

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve
Here's neat set of plans and it's a easy one to make.
with all the neat things you will want in a router table.. 
This table will take you about 2 to 3 hours to make or less ..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Build-Router-ta...hZ012QQcategoryZ20781QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Bj 

=======


S Bolton said:


> Having just bought an Incra system and a Rockler offset router table, I am finding I need to build a router table base. My wife is tired of holding it up and it isn't a steady way to use it.
> 
> I am sure there are thread on this forum for such plans, but I can't seem to find any.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Did you buy the plans?

S Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Well yes and no , I got them FREE when I got my Kreg Pocket Hole Jig
But you don't need the Kreg to make a router table, it's just one way to put it together...

Kreg Pocket Hole Jig
BUT I should NOTE,,it's great way to make a cabinet, quick and easy 

I use the Kreg Pocket Jig and plans to make this router table but as you can see I didn't put in any doors or drawers I wanted open from both front and back so I can flip the fence around when I need to route wide stock and still get to the router under the top...to adjust the bit up or down..without a walk around the cabinet... plus a bit more storage for stuff .... 




Bj 


==============



S Bolton said:


> Did you buy the plans?
> 
> S Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh. Well that is a good way to get them. So I assume you use pocket screws to build it? Is the mobility good? That is important to me.

Steve B


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

"mobility good? " = yes, you can't hook on the back of the truck like a trailer but it will stand up to anything or anywhere you want to push it..

Bj 

=========



S Bolton said:


> Oh. Well that is a good way to get them. So I assume you use pocket screws to build it? Is the mobility good? That is important to me.
> 
> Steve B


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I highly recommend the Kreg Jig Steve. I have built two router tables.. neither of which is the one shown but used the Kreg jig to assemble them. It makes any drawer and cabinet construction so simple and easy and you will use it all over your shop. Good investment in my opinion. If you want it to be good and mobile use good castor's or a good mobile base to set on. 

corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

With the Kreg, what type of material do you use for the drawers? Are you able to hide the pocket holes? 

Another fellow really has a nice mobile base which he bought from Rockler. It appears you add hardwood to custom fit what you are going to move. I thought it looked impressive.

Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

For drawers you can hide the pocket holes. The pocket holes go in the front drawer piece and the drawer front covers the pocket hole. Pocket holes go on the back of the back drawer piece and you never see them. Or you can put them on the drawer sides if you don't care if you see them. Harder to hide them on the cabinet but generaly put them on the inside of the cabinet. The Rockler mobile base is a good one. 
Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Steve,

Be careful, Corey is an undercover sales manager at Kreg Tools   

Thanks to him, I love mine :sold:


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

*Router Table Plans*

I got my plans with the CD that came with my Porter Cable router. It is Bob and Rick's plan but I am sure you resize it for your needs.

scrollwolf


----------

